# Bright Smokey Pink Purple.... I'm not creative with titles.



## Tsunami Rose (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me know what you think! This is my first tut on Spektra, but I have a youtube channel: YouTube - KoldsGirl's Channel

To start this is the shadows you will need. (I didn't do my foundation in this tut or liner or mascara.)

Eyeshadows (All MAC)
Bio Green (green shadow)
Plum Dressing (dark pink shadow)
Sushi Flower (pink shadow)
Graphology(dark purple)
Rose Blanc (light yellow white)

Brushes:
#217 x2, #239,#212, random shadow brush, essence of beauty crease brush

Paint pot in Pharaoh








To start put UDPP all over lid. Apply Pharaoh to your lid below your crease line.






Then apply Bio Green to your lid under the crease line. No need to blend yet.






Apply Rose Blanc as highlight and then using the 217 apply Susi Flower to crease blending into highlight.






Using again, the 217 apply Plum Dressing over the Sushi Flower but still allowing it to show at the very top. This is used to darken it up a bit. BLend into the Bio Green so there are no harsh lines.






Using a round crease brush apply Graphology inbetween the Sushi Flower/Plum dressing. And to the outter V and the lower lashline. Blend well.











Now we're done! Apply the rest of your face, liner and mascara!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks cute, I like it


----------



## lukinamama (Nov 14, 2008)

beautiful look!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 14, 2008)

i love how vibrant the green is!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 14, 2008)

Beautiful eye look - very creative!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 15, 2008)

pretty! I need to grab sushi flower!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_i love how vibrant the green is!_

 
Bio green is the bomb! It's a pro color, and it rocks. It's definitely my favorite ever.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the eyes!  I guess my only cc would be that I want to know more about the rest of the face (blush, lipstick, or gloss).


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I love the eyes!  I guess my only cc would be that I want to know more about the rest of the face (blush, lipstick, or gloss)._

 
Studio Fix Fluid in NC37 foundation
Pressed blot powder all over face
Mary Kay blush in Island Spice
Aaaaaaaaand Cherry Chapstick on lips.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice look


----------



## Brianne333 (Jan 17, 2009)

I never would have thought to combine those colors but it looks GORGEOUS!  I'm totally gonna try this look now


----------



## nongoma (Jan 17, 2009)

genius look!


----------



## dormick (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful look.  An you make it look so easy!


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice! Very colorful!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

nice colors!


----------

